# Skyline C10



## Bender (May 16, 2011)

Hi, 

iam new here and iam searching for a Nissan Skyline C10 somebody know where i can get one???

offer please everything

edit:  

best regards bender


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

all cars u know for sale.


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

That made me chuckle.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

What's a C10???


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Nissan Skyline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

how much you looking to spend ??

they can be found and imported but are not cheap when looking for a mint example.
i was talking to dave from the GTR shop the other day about there c10. it took them a year to find an acceptable car.

i would love one one day as a project, import it no engine then see if you could get a rb30 in it  

Tib


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2011)

MrGT said:


> how much you looking to spend ??
> 
> they can be found and imported but are not cheap when looking for a mint example.
> i was talking to dave from the GTR shop the other day about there c10. it took them a year to find an acceptable car.
> ...


Hi 

THX for the answer

Iam ready to spend 20.000€ or something like that. The condiotion of the car can be (1-6) maybe 2. 
The engine i wanna drive is the 6cyl. Webber.
No Turbo engine - i drive a Turbo (Porsche 968 Turbo replic) car so i wanna a carburetor engine. 

But were i can find a C10?? any advice??

regards bender


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Google Translate

check these lot out


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2011)

anyone know cars in europe??


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

if your serious email either Matty from newera or Dave from the GTR shop (both can be found in the traders section)*
*just had a look and couldnt see newera? so here you go http://www.neweraimports.com and just in the intrests of fairness http://www.thegtrshop.com both there just click :thumbsup:**

hope that helps.

Tib


----------

